# Macaroon hasn't eaten in 2 days



## jings55 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi! I just got my 16 week old hedgie from a breeder last Sunday. A couple of nights ago I gave him a treat along with his Purina One Smart Blend cat food. I gave him 1/2 a red grape and 3 mealworms. He ate them, but hasn't eaten since. He is drinking and last night, he ran in his wheel. I called the breeder, and she said not to worry for a couple of days because he might have an upset tummy. What do you think? She also said she wouldn't feed him grapes at all. It's 2 am and he isn't out & about yet, although he did peek out earlier and examined his fresh bowl of food.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

NEVER feed grapes!!!! Grapes and raisins cause renal failure!!!!!!!!
That being said, the 1/2 you gave as a treat shouldn't cause too much damage....... But best to keep extra careful eye on him.

Is the Purina One what he has always been eating? 
Treats normally should not be fed until at least 2-4 weeks of adjusting time.
Is he wheeling? Drinking ok?
What colour/texture is his poop?
Have you counted his kibbles and is 100% sure he hasn't eaten?
Have you tried putting some kibbles near/inside his bed? Sometimes, new hedgies won't come out to eat because they are scared.

If he continues not eating, it may be wise to stock up on a can of Hills A/D from the vets, so that you can start syringe feeding him, so that Fatty Liver Disease doesn't set in from him not eating. 

It's 2am, but do you have lights on? Most hedgies do NOT come out unless it's absolute darkness. And if you're hovering around the cage, another reason for him not to come out.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Start syringe feeding him now. FLD can start after a couple of days of not eating. Set some of his kibble loose in bed with him. Sometimes they will eat in bed even if they don't eat from their dish. Count the kibble you put in his dish as well as what you put in bed with him so you know exactly how much if any he has eaten. 

Grapes are toxic and unfortunately it is difficult to know if he is not eating because of the grapes. Often babies will go off their food the first couple of days in a new home, but usually by this length of time they are back to normal. 

I'd syringe him and if he still doesn't want to eat he needs to see a vet.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

As the others have said, grapes should never be fed to a hedgehog.

Here's a link to the fruits and veggies list, which I still find helpful to this day. Instead of guessing, I can now double check something is safe before I feed it. The foods listed in blue are safe, red are not.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&p=122&hilit=grapes#p122


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep a close eye on him during the next days just to make sure he is ok. 

You can make a habit of counting his kibble daily, that way it's easy to notice any change in his appetite.


----------



## jings55 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank Goodness, he ate some of his food last night! And he was active, running in his wheel. Thank you all for your advice! I will never feed him grapes again! And I copied that link of acceptable and harmful fruits & veggies.  You guys really scared me!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's always recommended to take a new hedgie to a vet visit, just to make sure everything is ok. Since you just got your baby, I'd advise you to find a vet who sees hedgehogs and make an appointment. That will give you some peace of mind too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

jings55 said:


> You guys really scared me!


Yeah, we scare out of love though. :lol:


----------

